# Removal of 96 altima headlights



## 96vteccd5 (May 9, 2004)

Sup everyone. A friend of mine wants be to replace her head lights. I know on my honda you have to take off the front bumper just to remove them. I was wondering if someone can provide me with instructions or a link to replace her headlights. Also will I have to reset the new head lights when installed? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

kind of hard to explain... theres not much to it really, just a 1/4 inch extension and a 10mm wrench and for the most part, you can take it out pretty easily. just look at the back of the headlight where it connects to the core support and you should be able to see some studs with nuts attached to them.


----------



## drkstr (Oct 17, 2006)

there are i believe 3 bolts holding it in... not really hard if you just look directly down at the headlight kinda hard to picture in my head, but ive removed mine more than once without problem...

yes you will need to reset the new headlights... altho not necessary, its a very good practice to make sure your headlights are always level etc..


----------



## 96vteccd5 (May 9, 2004)

Great. Thanks for the info.


----------

